# ISO fish,seafood recipes,cooking tips



## SpiritWolf (Nov 10, 2006)

I need different ideas on how to cook fish(all Types), +other seafood. We love our seafood and would like different ideas on how to cook it.  We always have it for Christmas, so I need a few variations on cooking, but preferably not hot, as in chilli or curry hot, just once a year I want to please my son, he hates Hot, I LOVE IT, so I want to please him at Chrissy time.  We love BBQs , so any BBQ recipie would be great, as well as baking, we love it all, 
      THANKS  GUYS,   I really apprieate this.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi SpiritWolf.

You ask a very difficult question.

There are so many ways to cook each variety of seafood, and even different types of fish, that your question is tough to answer.

If you could give us an idea of what type of fish/seafood you are going for, am sure the folks here can come up with some ideas.

Have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2006)

You'll find a lot of ideas in the seafood forum.


----------



## attie (Nov 17, 2006)

SpiritWolf said:
			
		

> I need different ideas on how to cook fish(all Types), +other seafood. We love our seafood and would like different ideas on how to cook it. We always have it for Christmas, so I need a few variations on cooking, but preferably not hot, as in chilli or curry hot, just once a year I want to please my son, he hates Hot, I LOVE IT, so I want to please him at Chrissy time. We love BBQs , so any BBQ recipie would be great, as well as baking, we love it all,
> THANKS GUYS, I really apprieate this.


It's just twigged [Townsville - seafood] I don't know SpiritWolf, we have different fish here than what most others have, especially in the Americas, and we eat it in different ways. I can tell you that they make a killer chowder, use Trevally or even mullet for that. Mackerel steaks on the BBQ perhaps, try and get some "Mrs Macs Koating" [the one that's made in Innisfail] and coat the fish with that first. Buy only local prawns, not those Vanamie ones from China. Mud crabs are expensive at the moment so go for Sand crabs and curry them perhaps. My Xmas dinner will be just freshly cooked prawns with a couple of beers down under the Mango tree.


----------



## mish (Nov 17, 2006)

SpiritWolf said:
			
		

> I need different ideas on how to cook fish(all Types), +other seafood. We love our seafood and would like different ideas on how to cook it. We always have it for Christmas, so I need a few variations on cooking, but preferably not hot, as in chilli or curry hot, just once a year I want to please my son, he hates Hot, I LOVE IT, so I want to please him at Chrissy time. We love BBQs , so any BBQ recipie would be great, as well as baking, we love it all,
> THANKS GUYS, I really apprieate this.


 
Spirit, I adore fish, and there are so many prep methods.  Do you have a fave fish in mind?  Salmon and trout are two faves.  I steam, broil, pouch or grilll. I'm pretty much a purist when it comes to fish-- a little butter, dill or rosemary.  Have you ever tried steaming in foil with veggies?   Very fresh & tasty.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 18, 2006)

The other problem we may have answering you is that you have SO many different and WONderful fish that we have never even heard of!! I saw a FoodTV show about the Sydney fish market that was mind blowing.
We particularly like "steak" fish like salmon, mahi mahi and marinate them in a soy sauce (a little sweetened) and grill (which I think is what you mean by BBQ).
Skate/ray or tilapia is delicious dipped in some melted butter and then in instant mashed potato flakes. Then saute in butter or oil.  This is good for any mild white fish fillet.
I don't know if you get salmon but grilled is great.
Crabcakes. Shrimp cakes?


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm always amazed at the array of fish available when I visit my family in Australia - baramundi, trevally (sp?), flatheads, ling (not the same as UK ling), mackerel (ditto) - and that's not counting the shellfish!


----------

